# We're going to NEED a Bigger Boat Feb 1&2



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

My 3rd trip to the rigs and back in a 22' Cape Horn!!! We set out at about 11pm or so and arrived back today at 3pm.

Found some decent water holding plenty of BFT with a few YFT mixed in. Stopped at the Edge on our way back to play with some reef donkeys and Grouper.... my back hurts arms hurt Im starving and exhausted, cant wait to do it again!

All fish caught on Jigs* 100% speed rippin lip rippin arm breaking action


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Josh!!!
Glad to hear your in a pain. I mean that in a good way.
Congrats on a fun trip.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> My 3rd trip to the rigs and back in a 22' Cape Horn!!! We set out at about 11pm or so and arrived back today at 3pm.
> 
> Found some decent water holding plenty of BFT with a few YFT mixed in. Stopped at the Edge on our way back to play with some reef donkeys and Grouper.... my back hurts arms hurt Im starving and exhausted, cant wait to do it again!
> 
> All fish caught on Jigs* 100% speed rippin lip rippin arm breaking action







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome stuff, I was half tempted to take advantage of these calm waters and head that way. You guys go solo or have two boats out there? 

Is it a new 22 with a 300? Also curious on fuel consumption?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you use any of those "special" jigs?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's awesome! Definetly picked a good day to be out there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine mess of vittles there son!!! Way ta get after em!!!


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice report and great catch! It looks like you have too many to clean yourself..


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a day/nite.....congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Schizknit said:


> Awesome stuff, I was half tempted to take advantage of these calm waters and head that way. You guys go solo or have two boats out there?
> 
> Is it a new 22 with a 300? Also curious on fuel consumption?


I'm also curious on this.
looks like a great trip to me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Schizknit said:


> Awesome stuff, I was half tempted to take advantage of these calm waters and head that way. You guys go solo or have two boats out there?
> 
> Is it a new 22 with a 300? Also curious on fuel consumption?


220 mile round trip*


Solo.... new, single outboard ( 300 ) w/ 8 - 6gallon additional fuel tanks stuffed in CC .... the tank alone isnt enough

.... the thought is a little scary. No guts no glory. In God we Trust


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> That's awesome! Definetly picked a good day to be out there.


Windows of opportunity to go to the rigs and beyond come seldomly.... considering the vessel we have.

When you got2go you got2go


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Big balls for sure! Great report capt.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Yes!*

Nice to see you again! Good report! Miss those footballs! LOL 
We would catch them around the Islamorada Hump till we were sick of them- strange. Now I wish we could find more of them! 
My body just doesn't do well on those long trips on small boats anymore! 
Heck- I was pushing it hard yesterday doing that all day trip... (trying to entertain friends from out of town) just barely got over a heavy sinus infection :hurt:. At least I dodged the flu bug so far!
After we left ya'll, we found some decent AJs at the LuLu and Allen on the way home. Good enough to wear out my friends anyway! LOL


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No way I'd stuff gas cans in a relatively air right console where the electronics and fuses and stuff are. That's just me though! 

Good job out there!


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 220 mile round trip*
> 
> 
> Solo.... new, single outboard ( 300 ) w/ 8 - 6gallon additional fuel tanks stuffed in CC .... the tank alone isnt enough
> ...


Very cool, thanks for the info. I was curious what you could do in that boat, probably burned about 130 gallons?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report and not knocking long offshore runs in single engine boats. In fact, I've done the same many times, but hauling gas inside the console is a "not if, but when situation" IMO.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 220 mile round trip*
> 
> 
> Solo.... new, single outboard ( 300 ) w/ 8 - 6gallon additional fuel tanks stuffed in CC .... the tank alone isnt enough
> ...


Only 220? Cmon Man!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

You guys are absolutely right* ITS DANGEROUS and trust me Ive said the same.... but still GO.

We NEED A BIGGER BOAT!!!!!

For the record, I dont condone any of the above.irate:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bigger boat AND a buddy boat.

That's just me though.

Jim


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank You all for your concerns and advise ( no exaggeration/sarcasm intended ). I will be accepting donations for the offshore boat campaign Via PayPal [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A dadgum fine mess of fish !


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome! Been wanting to try that in my 21' sea pro but definitely short on fuel capacity. Nice haul!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I understand "No balls, no blue chips", but that's taking it to the limit. I admire your courage (I think), but all in all it sure was a pretty bunch of fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you'll do this until you unexpectedly get caught in a 4 ft quartering sea for the 100 mile return trip at that point, the party will be over... lol nice catch. Everyone’s luck runs out sooner or later. until then, GO FER IT! lol

was there much current?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Realtor said:


> you'll do this until you unexpectedly get caught in a 4 ft quartering sea for the 100 mile return trip at that point, the party will be over... lol nice catch. Everyone’s luck runs out sooner or later. until then, GO FER IT! lol
> 
> was there much current?


Josh It's just like Jim said. Be sure your boat owner has a back up plan just in case. Because it will happen one day. I've fished single engine boats 60, 80, or 100 miles offshore for years. Done everything right but there will always be that one thing you forgot.

Here's mine from a while back.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/almost-home-758209/


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Realtor said:


> you'll do this until you unexpectedly get caught in a 4 ft quartering sea for the 100 mile return trip at that point, the party will be over... lol nice catch. Everyone’s luck runs out sooner or later. until then, GO FER IT! lol
> 
> was there much current?


Ur right and I understand the gamble. So the next time you decide to fish the rigs.... remember you have 1 hell of a mate on stand by..... :thumbsup:

There was definitely some current but it wasnt rippin by any means....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Xpac said:


> Awesome! Been wanting to try that in my 21' sea pro but definitely short on fuel capacity. Nice haul!



Take this report as a fair warning. All the info from the replies are spot on. Its a matter of cutting the risk and having a safe trip. 

If its flat enough any boat can go as far as the fuel will take you. But like Jim said there will be a day if you roll the dice enough times where the sea will turn on you and yiu say, Oh Sh!t.....

I say a prayer b4 these trips because I know im walkin a thin line.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Josh It's just like Jim said. Be sure your boat owner has a back up plan just in case. Because it will happen one day. I've fished single engine boats 60, 80, or 100 miles offshore for years. Done everything right but there will always be that one thing you forgot.
> 
> Here's mine from a while back.
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/almost-home-758209/


Oh No!!!!

Thank God for Sea Tow and some communications


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Invest in a fuel bladder or put the cans on deck. As soon as you burn enough gas to fill back up, tie the empty cans on three t-top if you need to get them out of your way. I just wouldn't put them in the console. A good way to kaboom a boat in the middle of nowhere where!

I'd have no problem running to the rigs in a new Cape 22 and the right weather window but the idea of putting full gas cans in a console makes me cringe!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> Invest in a fuel bladder or put the cans on deck. As soon as you burn enough gas to fill back up, tie the empty cans on three t-top if you need to get them out of your way. I just wouldn't put them in the console. A good way to kaboom a boat in the middle of nowhere where!
> 
> I'd have no problem running to the rigs in a new Cape 22 and the right weather window but the idea of putting full gas cans in a console makes me cringe!


Again this is something Ive brought up as well a blatter would be ideal then filling the tank back up once we arrive is the ideal situation. You're absolutely right about that


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

The 36ft yellowfin I went on Wednesday has triple 300,s this evening was 20 miles out on the way back to tuna grounds when the center motor lower unit went out motor, s only have 430 hours on them thankfully had 2 more to get home and glad it didn't happen further out because it's a long way home!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> The 36ft yellowfin I went on Wednesday has triple 300,s this evening was 20 miles out on the way back to tuna grounds when the center motor lower unit went out motor, s only have 430 hours on them thankfully had 2 more to get home and glad it didn't happen further out because it's a long way home!


Mo motors Mo Problems .... LOL

Man boats always breakin..... how did yall end up doin

Edit: nevermind I guess that was the end of that..... shoot 2 motors is all you need hahahaha the third is just a gas burner LOL yea man definitely a good thing it didn't happen way out there. Thats every offshore fishermens nightmare


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> The 36ft yellowfin I went on Wednesday has triple 300,s this evening was 20 miles out on the way back to tuna grounds when the center motor lower unit went out motor, s only have 430 hours on them thankfully had 2 more to get home and glad it didn't happen further out because it's a long way home!


I'd be interested to know what happened tot he lower unit with only 430 hours? any word on the cause, what exactly went out, Maintenance issue? something not tight? low on oil? broken parts? Hit something n the water?


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

The biggest question out of all this is how the heck you get all those fish in that one red cooler. Nice trip Josh.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Have to get 36 on trailer to get to mechanic then will know didn't hit anything


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> The biggest question out of all this is how the heck you get all those fish in that one red cooler. Nice trip Josh.


Bahahahaha:laughing:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Josh, just crunching the numbers. The Cape Horn 22os has 127 gallons and you brought an extra 48 gallons? Any idea how much y'all burned? Seems like more than enough fuel for that trip.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Xpac said:


> Josh, just crunching the numbers. The Cape Horn 22os has 127 gallons and you brought an extra 48 gallons? Any idea how much y'all burned? Seems like more than enough fuel for that trip.


YES more then enough from point a-b but you never know.... sometimes making a shot back to Pensacola isnt a option

We always come back with more or less then a third of a tank left.... depending on weather and trolling time


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Goin to the Rigs in a little boat isnt my idea of a good situation but..... I do it. Definitely dont condone it. Its a risk and definitely throwin the dice. Not goin to lie Ive done it 3 times now and all 3 times I was scared and nervous during the bouncy ride out in pitch darkness. Always say a prayer.... and be honest with 1 self. If something were to happen u have to realize u put urself in that situation.

But you have to give it up to CAPE HORN and Yamaha*


----------

